# BeachBum's Townhouse Garden (Mr Aqua 17g)



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, its getting close to time to get this bad boy up and running. I said I'd post a journal and here I am. Follow me!!!

*Tank:* - Mr Aqua MA-720 (17.1g)
*Filtration* - Eheim 2213
*Lighting* - Finnex Ray II 7000k model
*co2* - Victor Dual Stage custom build setup, cerges reactor
*Substrate* - ADA Amazonia New with Africana underneath
*Misc.* - Hydor 200w inline heater, cooling fans???

*Parameters:*
I don't have any yet. There's no water. You need water to have water parameters.

*Flora:* As soon as I can find it all
Utricularia graminifolia (UG)
Staurogyne repens (Tropica 049)
Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)
Pogostemon stellatus broad leaf
Blyxa Japonica
Anubius barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Anubius barteri var. nana 'Micro'
Rotala sp. 'colorata'
Rotala macranda var. 'Variegated'
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal'
Fissidens nobilis (mini fissidens)
Vesicularia montagnei (Christmas Moss)

*Fauna* When everything is stable and suck
PFRs - After the tank is cycled for a while. I'm thinking mid December
Schoaling fish - after the PFRs have taken hold and started breeding well. January-April or so.
GBR Pair - After everything has been established for 6 months - April at the earliest.
Ottos - Cant forget the ottos. Maybe zebra ottos if I can find them down the line.

This is about where I am now. I still have to figure out how I'm going to hang my light, I have to build my regulator and solenoid(with photos of course), build my reactor(also with photos) and decide how I am going to do cooling fans for next summer. It gets hot in my house.

On to the pics!!! What took so long?

Box o' fun









Gathering equipment









First attempt at hardscape layout

































I could use some help on this part. My layout has always been my weakest point. That and my crappy iPhone photography that is.

I guess this is where I stand for now. I've got some equipment to build and some plants to hunt down. I'll probably fill some time late October.


----------



## Exceliber (Feb 1, 2012)

I really like those stones, but I feel like the front two stones should sink a little more, and (if there is one), the pointed edge of the master stone should be facing towards the back and right. As to the driftwood, I'd either take it out, or have it like a branch coming out of the soil, rather than being stuck in the soil.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Something a little more like this?


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Or this?










Just a minor adjustment.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I love the rock, im just not sure that piece of wood is right for the tank.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

stevenjohn21 said:


> I love the rock, im just not sure that piece of wood is right for the tank.


Maybe I'll see what I can scrounge up and try some different pieces. Thanks for the input.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i liked the first wood arrangement, but it would be difficult to work with, IMO. and the fact that it stick up above your light would make it look weird in person (you could obviously crop it out in photos).


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

@[email protected] said:


> i liked the first wood arrangement, but it would be difficult to work with, IMO. and the fact that it stick up above your light would make it look weird in person (you could obviously crop it out in photos).


Thanks for the input. The light will be hanging before I get everything settled and filled. I just haven't figured out how to hang this Finnex fixture quite yet.

I'm going to try a few more things and keep them documented. I've got a couple of weeks or so before I want to get this filled so its no real rush.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

I would lay the wood on its side and have the stump hidden beneath the rocks and substrate. Great pieces you have, don't settle for anything less than what you want it to look like, try as many arrangements as it takes. Move the substrate around and such.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm still working on layout but here's a little more fun for today, based on an idea from here. My Fert Kit:









I'll be dosing EI. Macros on Sun(with GH Booster), Tue, and Thur. Micros and Fe on Mon, Wed and Fri. Saturday will be a day off and Sundays will be a 50% water change. My little kit will allow me to measure out 5 weeks worth of ferts at once. I figure 5 weeks will also be a good point to view my results and make any adjustments for the next 5 weeks. Every morning I'll just grab the corresponding jar, mix the contents with some tank water and pour it in. Easy!


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

This is the tank I want to upgrade my 15 gallon to in half a year or so!

Also why are you using both Amazonia and Africana?

Subbed!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

KFryman said:


> This is the tank I want to upgrade my 15 gallon to in half a year or so!
> 
> Also why are you using both Amazonia and Africana?
> 
> Subbed!


That is exactly what I did. I have a 15g long that used to live on this stand. Upgraded to this and am quite happy so far.

I added the Africana in an attempt to get the PH down nice and low. The goal of this tank is to have a pair of GBR at some point and their natural habitat has a PH of around 5. We'll see how it goes.

I'm keeping the 15 as well. Going to be a low tech shrimp tank in the near future. Thats why I went all out on new equipment for this one.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, my ferts came in today. I'm looking for a bit of advice. I want to dose EI as stated above. I'm going to guess that I'm going to have 15g or so of water at most after hardscape and all so I'm going to base my calculations off that.

According to wet's calculator I should dose the following:

KNO3 - 694mg
KH2PO4 - 105mg
K2SO4 - 949mg

and 

CSM+B - 434mg

For some reason this doesn't quite seem right to me. I'm not exactly a chemist so I may just be crazy, but can someone confirm this for me? Thanks.


----------



## Ihs (Jun 8, 2012)

Not an expert on EI but from what I know and understand of measuring values they seem OK.

Ran a few on another calculator for you
http://www.theaquatools.com/fertilization-calculator

KNO3 - 694mg = 0.649g - calculates to ~7.6ppm NO3 & ~4.8 K
KH2PO4 - 105mg = 0.105g -calculates to ~1.3ppm PO4 & ~0.5 K
K2SO4 - 949mg = 0.949g - calculates to ~ 8.3 K

All calculations where carried out based on 15 US gallons ~57L

You might want a bit more NO3 but IMO its always good to start low and go up slowly.

Other ppl who know more will surely offer their opinion.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ihs said:


> Not an expert on EI but from what I know and understand of measuring values they seem OK.
> 
> Ran a few on another calculator for you
> http://www.theaquatools.com/fertilization-calculator
> ...


Thanks a ton. I hadn't seen this calculator before.

It looks like I need to bump my NO3 a bit and drop my K just a bit then.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think I came up with a name too.

Its my Townhouse Garden.

I've always enjoyed gardening. When I moved out of my house and in with my girlfriend, I lost my yard. We have a concrete back patio with a cover over the entire thing and we aren't allowed to change anything in the front. That means no garden for me. This tank is really my way of bringing the garden inside. I like it.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice hardscape


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice hardscape


Thank you. I'm still tweaking it until something jumps out at me.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, I brought home some Staurogyne repens (Tropica 049) yesterday that I bought from a fellow SCAPE member. Its still going to be a while until I have everything up and running so I'm going to try and grow it emerged for a bit and see what happens. And just because everyone loves photos:














































I guess we were out of clear plastic wrap so this had to do for now. I'll pick some up on the way home tonight. I've got a single CFL 13w daylight bulb on for 6 hours right now and I'll be misting daily to keep things moist. I've never grown anything like this before but hey, why not?


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

While I was messing with the Trop. 049 I decided to mess with my layout again. I came up with a few ideas and settled on this one to let soak in my head for a few days. It isn't perfect. The right, rear corner would have to be taken down a bit and the left, rear raised but all in all, not too bad. Oh, pics:


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I can tell you right now an Eheim 2213 will not be enough flow. If it is unused I would return it and upgrade to a 2215 or 2217. I have the same size tank with the 2213 and I had to buy a pump to supplement the flow. Eheim's are great filters, just not very strong.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

karatekid14 said:


> I can tell you right now an Eheim 2213 will not be enough flow. If it is unused I would return it and upgrade to a 2215 or 2217. I have the same size tank with the 2213 and I had to buy a pump to supplement the flow. Eheim's are great filters, just not very strong.


I have a 2215 as well. I figure I'll try the one first and if it doesn't work out I'll switch and use the one I don't use here on my upcoming shrimp tank. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Switched out the Seiryu stone with some granite for another try. I think I'm getting close but it still feels just a bit off.



















In other news, I have everything I need for my co2 setup and just need to make some time to get it put together. Probably early next week. I'll be sure to document the build for everyone to see.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

I like the seiryu stones better. If you get more stones and expand the pile a bit it could look guite good. I love that wood btw.

I will have to remember to get the 2215 or 2217 for my tank. I will just use the ecco if I setup the shrimp tank.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

I really likes the seiryu stones, too, with the wood resting on top of them like you had. The granite is alright, but it's very smooth stone, and you have very smooth wood, I feel like there's not enough texture contrast. My $.02


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

KFryman and Silmarwen, thank you for the input. 

I'm still undecided on which stones and how much to use. I figure I have about two weeks or so of working on other things before I collect plants and flood the tank so I still have time to tweak.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

You're welcome. Just keep us posted, eh? However you choose to go about it, I have a feeling this is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome! I agree with Silmarwen, the granite doesn't have enough character, makes it look weaker.

Looking forwards to what you come up with.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Your wood placement is nice, and the previous stones are much, much better. Might I sugguest you pile the substrate more on the left where you have the bottom of the branch, integrating the seiryu stones within the hill, try spreading them out a little more so each stone is not touching.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is a thought for this morning...

If I intend on covering the stones with mini fissiden does it matter which ones I use? I'd of course have to adjust the placement still, but in time I'd never actually see the stones at all.

I'm not completely sold on the idea yet. I will be using mini fissiden in this scape, I'm just not sure if it'll be on the stones or the wood.

I like the way this thread is going by the way. Its like scaping by committee. Thanks for all of the help and support.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

questions:

can i use any type of 'wood' like a tree branch? 

can i use any type of rocks? like from the 1000's outside my house?

i live in the woods on a mt. so rocks and wood i have..
(if you like frogs we have them too...and other things us girly girls are afraid of that slither... ewww)

also i assume that little separate tank-ette is for quarantine? so i am ASSUMING even on a new set up i need to quarantine? 
each plant or can i do them together?

... 
and i LOVE the wood!


----------



## Firemedic269 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, I really like the new look of your scape. I also agree that spreading the stones out a bit more might be nice. I can't wait to see future updates


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

laqu said:


> questions:
> 
> can i use any type of 'wood' like a tree branch?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. And good luck finding your hardscape.




Firemedic269 said:


> Hi, I really like the new look of your scape. I also agree that spreading the stones out a bit more might be nice. I can't wait to see future updates


Thanks. I agree as well. I think I'd also like to bury them down into the substrate a little further as well.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

How about a mini update?

I'll start by saying that I'm very excited. I found all of the plants on my list along with a few extras. There will be a nice variety of not only color but texture as well to this scape. Some plants are here already and most are on their way or shipping Monday. That means I can fill this thing very soon. Now, onto the pictures!

Tropica 049 growing away. It has more than doubled in size.









There was a tiny piece of HC on one of the stems. It had maybe 3 leaves when I planted. Here it is now. Maybe I can slowly grow it out over time.









My next plant arrivals; Christmass moss









And Rotala sp. Colorata









And just for fun, a couple of xmas moss close ups. It really is a beautiful moss.

















I should have most of the plants by Saturday with a few stragglers coming next week. I think I'm going to fill on Sunday and then plant the rest as they arrive. I have a few things to work out in the mean time. I still have to build my co2 system, but I have a paintball setup that I can use in the mean time. I also got some parts to start working on my light hanger for the Ray II. Should get that taken care of today. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

What's your camera setting when taking those nice close up pictures?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

SCAPE in the house!

Those plants are looking mighty healthy my friend, i love the macro shots!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Crispino Labayen Ramos said:


> What's your camera setting when taking those nice close up pictures?


Camera setting?

That's an iPhone 4 with a $4 macro lens from Amazon.

Looks pretty good for the money doesn't it? I just had to hold it about half an inch from the moss to get the pic.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

beedee said:


> SCAPE in the house!
> 
> Those plants are looking mighty healthy my friend, i love the macro shots!


Thank you kindly.

I've got the same journal going over there as well.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

After yesterday's update I received more treats in the mail:

Mini Fissidens on SS mesh









A. Nana 'Micro'









A. Nana 'Petite'









Pyrex dishes and some free samples of shrimp food









I also figured out my light hangers. I think they came out well. I just have to set up the cables and it'll be good to go.

























Thats it for now. I hope enough of the remaining plants get here today so that I can go ahead and fill the tank tomorrow. Boss lady should be out for the night so I can spend a few hours getting things sorted out without interruption. I'll update again if I get anything major done.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

very nice...


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks laqu.


There's water in the tank and the light is hung. The little brackets work great. All I have planted is Blyxa Japonica and Rotala sp. colorata for now. I didn't want them to float for too long and die on me so I filled her up. When everything else gets here I'll empty it way down, plant and fill again. Here's a teaser pic:










The Blyxa is in the mid-ground, behind the rocks on the left and along the front of the wood. The rotala is grouped in the back to the right of the little branch sticking up by the rock group. The rest of the stems will go along the back. Moss and Anubius will go on the wood. Fissidens will go on the rock to the right. Downoi field in front of the rock group on the left. UG will be the foreground in front of the rock on the right and 049 will be the rest of the foreground. I think that's everything.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

it's going to look amazing...


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice! The hardscape looks great! You used aquasoil right? I thought you were supposed to plant as much as you can that way the excess nutrients are taking out?


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh I love the light hangers, brilliant


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

laqu - Thank you again

KFryman - Thanks, and yes you are. All of my plants didn't get here in time. Planted a lot more last night along with a big water change.

PinkRasorba - Thank you very much. I even came up with a way to make many of them quickly and accurately.


Update Time!
There were packages waiting for me when I got home from work yesterday. Guess what was in them!

Both Pogostamon sp.









Pogostamon stellatus broad leaf









Pogostamon helferi (Downoi) These are HUGE!









Rotala macranda var. 'Variegated' and Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal'


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Update continued:

I did a big water change when I got home as well. Came up with a nice method using a small pump and some tubing that makes it very easy. While the water was low I went ahead and planted my new plants. Have a look

FTS









Left side









Right side









Right oblique









I also plumbed in my heater and co2. Still using a paintball setup for now though. I'm waiting on my UG and some more Tropica 049 and that'll be it for plants. I figure I'll do it like I did last night, only I'll drain the tank to the substrate to make it easier to plant. I'm going to let it (and my wallet) settle in for a bit and then buy some lily pipes. That should about do it.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Tank looks nice. I would think that the UG will be a carpet plant on the right hand side?

I like what you did with the plants around the driftwood, that is actually what I want to do when I setup my tank (Only difference is I am going for the 33.7 gallon instead)


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

KFryman said:


> Tank looks nice. I would think that the UG will be a carpet plant on the right hand side?
> 
> I like what you did with the plants around the driftwood, that is actually what I want to do when I setup my tank (Only difference is I am going for the 33.7 gallon instead)


That's the idea. UG on the right and Tropica 049 in the center. The 049 came in tonight so I'm just waiting on the UG for the final planting.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Do you get mad by the Africana coming on top of the Amazonia? I think it would really bother me, just one of things though I guess.

I want to see an update picture when you get everything planted at least. I'm pretty sure you would of anyways though...


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

KFryman said:


> Do you get mad by the Africana coming on top of the Amazonia? I think it would really bother me, just one of things though I guess.
> 
> I want to see an update picture when you get everything planted at least. I'm pretty sure you would of anyways though...


It bugged me a bit at first, but I'm beginning to like the look of it mixed a bit. 

I will be updating for sure. I have no idea when my UG will be coming in. I ordered it a week and a half ago, but its coming from an area affected by the storm so who knows. I may just plant the 049 and then drain the whole tank again when the UG does come in. I'll decide later tonight.

I'll continue to update this thread with pictures and news as the tank progresses. Probably less frequently after final planting is done though.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah that may take a while if the seller was busy prepping for the storm or not. Hope it comes. If it doesn't come on Saturday I would drain it. I would say contact the seller, but there is no way to know if s/he has internet access.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Didn't want to wait for the UG to show up so I went ahead and planted the S. Repens (049). I saved a little for my super secret 5.5g tank that I managed to sneak into the house undetected. I think this'll be it for a while. The UG will have to wait for now. Pics, however, don't have to wait.

FTS









Left Side









Right Side









Center









Daily water changes for a couple more days. Cycle is coming along nicely. I'd imagine that it will be done in another two weeks or so. Fun times.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Oooooo I really like this! Reminds me of a place I used to go watch the clouds when I was a kid in Montana. Just lovely. Great job!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Amandas tank said:


> Oooooo I really like this! Reminds me of a place I used to go watch the clouds when I was a kid in Montana. Just lovely. Great job!


Thank you. I'm glad you enjoy it.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well...

I though my UG was being delayed due to the Sandy, which is why I went ahead and planted the 049 yesterday. I should know better than to think. It came in today. Even got a little extra.









I have also been thinking about how I want to house my 10lb co2 tank when I get everything set up. I've decided that I want to build a little cabinet for it that will sit next to the Townhouse Garden. On top might be the super secret 5.5g tank along with this:









Some close shots

































Found them at Home Depot. Anyone know the species? I'm new to Broms and Tillys. I hope to fill under my stairs with aquariums and plants. Seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to me too! The more aquascapes the better right!


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

No idea, though my mom had the pink brom before, not sure if the same species, but it looked exactly like that.

Tank looks good I can't wait to see this all planted, then I will have to wait for it to mature and look even better.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just a small update. The plants are growing slowly. Everything seems to be going well. I'm getting a tiny bit of thread algae that I'm going to have to take care of. I'm having a bit of an issue with my co2. I'm thinking its my drop checker. I've got the co2 bubbling pretty high, but still see no change in my drop checker at all. I think I need some new solution. Anyway, here are a few pics:

FTS









FTS+









Right oblique


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Quick little photo update with a better camera. Still getting the swing of the whole photography thing. The tank is doing well. Had a bit of melt on some of the plants but most everything seems to be rebounding now. A few things are growing a bit leggy and the reds aren't popping like I want so I'll be making slow adjustments over the next few months. Cycle is done so shrimp will be coming next. Can't wait. On to the pics

FTS









FTS Expanded









UG bits growing









Otto party









Fun otto photobomb


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Have you been dosing enough iron? I would think that is just one thing you would need to increase.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

KFryman said:


> Have you been dosing enough iron? I would think that is just one thing you would need to increase.


Nope. I haven't dosed anything as of yet. Been letting the AS do its thing. Dosing will start after a 50% water change on Sunday. From that point on I'll be dosing daily using EI with extra iron added to help with the reds. Trying to take this one slow.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Things will grow, they seem to be adjusting to your conditions which are not lacking in any department. When you begin dosing you will see an improvement in growth of course.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow what a difference a camera can make. Makes me want to buy a camera just so I can take better tank pictures.

It is coming along nicely. Glad to hear the plants are rebounding. Good luck with getting those reds like you want.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

synaethetic said:


> Things will grow, they seem to be adjusting to your conditions which are not lacking in any department. When you begin dosing you will see an improvement in growth of course.


Thanks. I'm going slowly to try to keep things in line this time. Some things are still growing in quite quickly and I haven't seen much at all in the way of algae. Ferts and a bump in co2 and lighting duration will be the real test starting next week.



Amandas tank said:


> Wow what a difference a camera can make. Makes me want to buy a camera just so I can take better tank pictures.
> 
> It is coming along nicely. Glad to hear the plants are rebounding. Good luck with getting those reds like you want.


Thank you. Its still just a basic point and shoot camera but its a ton better than cell phone pics. Hoping to get the T4i for Christmas! After a bit of learning I should be able to post some really nice shots with that.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Update time! Started with ferts, shrimp are in, plants are growing and the tank's home is expanding.

First up is ferts. My little container worked out great. I have 5 weeks worth of ferts set up:
















You can see that the containers are plenty big enough to use for larger tanks. I'm not using much volume at all. Took me about an hour in front of the tv to get them filled up
























I'm trying to stay organized to everything is kept together. Fits just right:


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Now on to my shrimp friends. My order from Nick came in looking great. I drip acclimated them for 6 hours before introducing them to their new home. They're in and looking happy. I even found a berried momma while taking photos. Fast forward a few days and I've found a second berried momma. Enough talking about them, here they are:









































Thanks again Nick, for the awesome shrimp!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Now onto some plant photos, in and out of the tank!
Nice shot under the driftwood arch:









Top down on the Downoi









Top down in the back









My little forest









Super secret 5g









FTS









and some plants that I picked up and have no idea what they are. Anyone out there in internet land have any ideas?


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice pictures! I wish mine could turn out so crisp and clear. Your tank, plants and shrimp look great!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Amandas tank said:


> Very nice pictures! I wish mine could turn out so crisp and clear. Your tank, plants and shrimp look great!


Thanks. I'm still getting used to the new camera. Its way better than my iPhone though. Hopefully I'll get the DSLR I want after Christmas and then I'll get even better pictures!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, she finally noticed it. The super secret 5g isn't so super secret any more. Here is a crappy pic of it along with a crappy pic of the main tank and of my whole garden area.

























I have a few questions for all of you. 

There is one spot that I'm not quite happy with right now. If you look in the previous crappy cell phone photo above, the spot I am referring to is on the far right just above the stone. In time the UG should fill the area in front of the stone and the fissidens should grow up the wood to the left of the stone. The problem I have is right above it. All I can see there is the lower part of the stems above. Lots of roots hanging down and it just doesn't look good? The question is, what do you thing I should do about it? The only though that I have right now is to place a larger piece of A. Nana there. Maybe 'Gold', 'Snow White', or 'Marbled' if I can find one of them. Any other ideas?

Question 2 is about the breeder box on the right that you can't even see in the crappy cell phone pic. I'm going to be holding my Speedie order in there until my other tank is cycled. Should only be a couple of weeks at most. What should I put in there? Moss for sure, but should I put anything else?

Other than that, I promise I'll snatch the real camera back from my better half and update with nice photos soon.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

I did a big water change after a local club meet yesterday(like I do every Sunday,) planted some Anubias that I picked up and messed around in the tanks a bit. I did a bit of thinking. It hurt at first but then my brain got back into motion. I'm thinking of removing the stem plants in the back right. Pretty much everything from the middle of the wood arch over. Maybe just bunching them up tighter and more over to the left. I've gone a bit overboard on mosses lately and was thinking about a mosaic of mosses growing on SS mesh hanging down the back right side and maybe a crypt or two in place of the stems back there.

I'm just thinking out loud, but let me know what you guys think. I'll try to get pictures up of the tank as is later tonight if I can find the camera.

Obligatory crappy cell phone pic:


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is a quick cell phone FTS for better reference:









And the no longer super secret 5g tank:

















And some randoms:


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Tank looks really good now! Hopefully after a few trims, those stem plants in the back will get bushier.

Is the 5g just going to be shrimp or will you be adding fish?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome Brian! Keep up the good work brother! 

Since the secret tank aint so secret anymore, you should do up a new secret tank lol.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

KFryman said:


> Tank looks really good now! Hopefully after a few trims, those stem plants in the back will get bushier.
> 
> Is the 5g just going to be shrimp or will you be adding fish?


Thanks. I'm really hoping that the stems get bushier. I'm really thinking about pulling them and replanting all of the stems to the far left. Not sure yet. As for the 5g, it'll be just shrimp and a couple of ottos. Don't know what kind yet. I'll see where the tank parameters settle and decide from there.



speedie408 said:


> Awesome Brian! Keep up the good work brother!
> 
> Since the secret tank aint so secret anymore, you should do up a new secret tank lol.


Thanks Nick. Its the shrimp that make the tank :icon_wink

I was thinking the same thing. I have a few tanks kicking around. Any idea how to hide a 125 or 80 tall?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh oHHhh I know!! Get a cloaking device from Fry's Electronics and use it on the 125.  She'll never know it's there.


----------



## Chiefston (Dec 25, 2011)

*Hanging Ray II*

Love the tank man! I'm looking at getting the 60-p (same as your tank, right?) and hanging a Finnex Ray II above it. Not sure what it is, but hanging a light above a rimless looks so much nicer than plopping it on top! What do you think about the light so far? It seems to grow your plants well, and no "OMG algae" posts so far :icon_lol:
Love the tropica 049, I was thinking of using that or HC as a foreground. Think the Ray II suspended at your height (looks like ~6in?) would handle HC and maybe some red plants?
Keep the posts coming!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chiefston said:


> Love the tank man! I'm looking at getting the 60-p (same as your tank, right?) and hanging a Finnex Ray II above it. Not sure what it is, but hanging a light above a rimless looks so much nicer than plopping it on top! What do you think about the light so far? It seems to grow your plants well, and no "OMG algae" posts so far :icon_lol:
> Love the tropica 049, I was thinking of using that or HC as a foreground. Think the Ray II suspended at your height (looks like ~6in?) would handle HC and maybe some red plants?
> Keep the posts coming!


Thank you for the kind words.

Yes, my tank is the Mr. Aqua equivalent of the 60-p and I agree that a hanging light looks much better on a rimless tank. I'd say that with this light and position I'd have no trouble growing HC and/or red plants.

I've been neglecting the tank a bit as I prepare for for the arrival of my first daughter. As soon as the I finish the nursery I'll get back to work on the tank and post some new pictures.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

How's this tank going?

I can't wait for updates!

(And I'm stealing your idea for hanging mounts)


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> How's this tank going?
> 
> I can't wait for updates!
> 
> (And I'm stealing your idea for hanging mounts)


The tank is going. Very over grown and under maintained at the moment. I've been really busy getting the house and my life ready for the baby to get here. less than 6 weeks to go 

This has been an odd tank. Its the first time that I've had really no algae at all. I haven't dosed or done a water change in well over a month. I top off every couple of days and that's about it. Grows like crazy.

As soon as I get settled down with house projects, I should have a bit of time to focus on the tank before the baby arrives. I'll post up some pictures then.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats on the very soon to be born daughter... Where did you find your fert "tray"? that thing is something I need...


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

sjb1987 said:


> Congrats on the very soon to be born daughter... Where did you find your fert "tray"? that thing is something I need...


I bought it on Amazon. I think there is a link to it somewhere in this thread. Look back a few pages and it should be there.


----------

